# Swiss Silver Pw



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Extra here for Shangas: The watch from my avatar!

A swiss silver pocket watch, built in swiss in about 1925 in Tramelan-Dessus/CH), but sold by a jeweler named "Cajetan Fuchs, Graz" (austria).

It was one of my first good watches, kept great time... yes, kept. In that time I tried to tinker on watches... dismantle, clean, assemble... but

in my first time I mostly was trying and then I "bust-repaired" this watch. The story began when the watch fell out of my pocket, the bow was

quite loose and got apart, the watch fell on the floor and the balance wheel pinion was history. After a repair ny a watchmaker (short time after)

it stopped again and I saw some missing teeth on the barrel. Well, I was first lucky to get another barrel, but then the watch runs too fast with

no change to adjust by the regulator hand. Then the misery began: I tried to adjust the weight of the screwed balance wheel, put two further

screws in the balance wheel to make it heavier (which should make the watch slower). Well, while screwing the little screws in, I bent one arm

of the cut balance wheel. ****! And there was no chance to correct this. So now the balance wheel is a crooked adversity.










The watch has got a quite pretty enamel dial, signed by the jeweler with "Cajetan Fuchs / Graz" under an acrylic crystal. The hands are of blued

steel. The case is 0,800 silver with hallmark by "LaTrame", a serial number 76677, the hinges are quite fine. Diameter is 54mm.










The brass movement is punched with "LaTrame", crown-wind and pin-set, with a swiss lever escapement, a screwed cut balance wheel, hairspring

with the Breguet overcoil, 17 jewels with one screwed gold setting for the minute wheel staff. There is also a swan neck regulation.

I have to say, these images are from better times of that watch. Well...

So here you are!

Andreas

P.S. Here is another view of that watch: Alternate view


----------



## The Paddler (Jan 18, 2008)

Mikrolisk said:


> Extra here for Shangas: The watch from my avatar!
> 
> A swiss silver pocket watch, built in swiss in about 1925 in Tramelan-Dessus/CH), but sold by a jeweler named "Cajetan Fuchs, Graz" (austria).
> 
> ...


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

No, I received no email from you... have you solved my little spam security puzzle (simple math question)?

Andreas


----------

